# My puppy bites.



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

I have a 12 week old standard boy puppy. He uses his mouth to show affection and play. It's fun for him but his teeth are so sharp. Big too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Get him an exercise pen and lots of chew toys. This will be the place where he learns what is acceptable to chew. Also hand feed him all his meals for now, in his ex-pen, not in a bowl. This will teach him to take food from your hands _*gently*_*, *and in turn, to not bite you (so much). I'd say this is normal behavior for a 3 month old Standard Poodle. Any time he starts to bite you, immediately present him with an acceptable chew toy in place of your arm/leg/butt, or whatever.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am tempted to say he's either 12 weeks _or_ he's far older. Especially if you are correct about the adult teeth.

I noticed in another thread you suggested CL as a source for puppies. As much as I like CL, if your puppy is from there, please take whatever information you received from the seller with a grain of salt until or unless you can verify the info somehow. Regardless, this should all work out - if the pups have lineage of well-tempered parents and ancestors, as well as conscientious raising in a program such as Puppy Culture 😊.

Apart from that, I suggest engaging the services of a pro via Certification for professional dog trainers and behavior consultants.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You've landed in the Service Dog forum inadvertently. Good info above and you'll find many threads on this very topic. It'll be worth your time to go thru some of these, to get some tips and to know you're not alone. 

Streetcar is right about his teething. 12 weeks is simply too young for adult teeth. 16 weeks is generally the start of teething. 

_Poodles will experience teething from about 4 months until 8 months. 

• 4 Months old – the incisors begin to grow in
• 5 months old – the canine teeth begin to grow in
• 6 months old – the molars begin to grow in

By 8 months old, a puppy should have all teeth ascended and stop teething. Do keep in mind that some Poodles are late bloomers and teething may last a bit longer._



(8) Search results for query: biting | Poodle Forum 

and 

(8) Search results for query: "land shark" | Poodle Forum


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Be sure your giving puppy enough quiet time for naps so his battery can recharge. A puppy running on a low battery behaves like a little demon spawn. 

Naps are the best first solution when it comes to curing a behavior in your furparent utility belt... Normally they're just cranky and need a nap. 🐩 😴


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Puppies have no idea how to live by human rules. It's up to us to guide them. Can you can him to an obedience class? Or use an online class?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I second the need for naps. I had a pen set up ready for Freddy when he came home to ensure he would not tease the older dogs too much. It was a revelation to me how well bed with a good treat to chew worked as soon as he began to get silly or OTT - he was asleep within minutes and woke up ready to play nicely. If your pup is really only 12 weeks he should be getting around 20 hours a day - even rather older pups need 18+ hours. Tired puppies are not always good puppies - if they are too stimulated to sleep they can be frazzled, whirling, biting monsters!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm personally envious of those who have the space for an exercise pen... I just don't given the layout of my house and how many folks live here. (Though I keep researching ways to make it work as I want one for my pup when I start my Masters program and can't keep both eyeballs on her).

THAT said, I do have a crate. And I do enforce naps/quiet crate time even now as B is nearly 25 weeks. As others said above, puppies need sleep and like toddlers they don't always have the ability to settle themselves down to rest... they need to be given the space and encouragement to do so.

As your pup grows, some mat training may be useful. This was suggested to me on PF in the early Bennie days. Over time and with patience, I've been working on teaching her to settle and relax after we have a good play and training session. Now it's habit, we come in from playing in the yard or trail walk, and she habitually settles on her mat in the kitchen or living room (depending on where I am) with a chew. She's begun to be able to nap outside of her crate too, as she matures.

So, echo what has been said: redirection to an appropriate chew toy, being still (standing up if necessary) and being REALLY boring, no flailing hands around or yelling, and then if that doesn't work, off to the crate with you for some shut eye and downtime, Land Shark!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree that tired puppies are bitey puppies. I never found telling puppies "Ouch" helped much. Baby poodles don't yet have the kindness and empathy of adult poodles. They simply enjoy the fact that they've got a reaction out of you without realizing or caring that they have hurt you. They are like human toddlers that way. It's all about them. Their motto is Me Me Me.

At this stage I would use several strategies to both manage and to teach them. The first has already been mentioned: make sure they are getting plenty of sleep, and put them away for a nap when their brains shut down.

Another is to give them an appropriate outlet for all the puppy energy. It's natural for puppies to play and practice the hunting and fighting skills their ancestors used. You can't shut that drive off completely, but you can give them better games to harness that drive. Redirecting to a toy is good. Chasing a flirt pole lure can be helpful. Practicing off leash heeling, with lots of treats for being in the right spot without biting, was a huge help with my boy Galen. Sit-stays with rewards for not breaking the stay are great for teaching impulse control.

Finally, if the puppy is being a jerk and continuing to bite, simply get up and leave the area. "Don't be a jerk" is a lesson all young creatures, humans included, need to learn when growing up. "I won't play with you when you are being a jerk" is a gentle and effective way of helping the puppy learn this lesson.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello Ivy, my spoo puppy sees hands as toys as well. After a long nap those pups can wake up just full of energy right? Shoving a toy in the mouth didn’t always work for me either. I hide my hands behind my back I tell my boy “all done” it’s our key word. If he continues I put him in his area to calm down. Teaching him to soften his bite will help as well. Puppies use their mouths to explore the world much like babies. In his excitement he probably has no idea he is hurting you. I will give my boy soft pinches when he is in a calm state of mind, curled up in his bed but awake. let him put his mouth on me and talk softly. If he starts to bite hard I end it and walk away. I had to show him what soft was by giving him soft play. He is 20 weeks now and will still go into overdrive in 10 seconds flat, depends on how long he slept for. I also bought a flirt pole on someone’s suggestion here on the forum and it has helped tremendously! With the pole our hands are no longer a target. It gets better I promise! Just remind yourself that he came from planet dog and now you’re teaching him how to play with humans. I always have treats on hand and teaching my boy to sit has been the most useful tool in our day to day activities.


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

At our house, 3 new puppies in the last 4.5 years. We always encountered Mouth Play and have been pretty good at getting everyone to not allow it to take place. It takes a bit of time for sure. I think we all say no mouth play whenever it starts as well and just stop interacting with the one doing it. I think they use their mouths like we use our hands for touch. The grooming and playing as puppies instils this habit as positive long before us. It's an integral way of their playful interaction. Regardless, just keep telling them no, off or whatever you choose and be consistent, i think they all learn. And yes, puppy teeth can be like Pirahna teeth.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not sure what to think about your pup's age based on what you say regarding teething, but I don't know that this is the main thing I want to comment on anyway.

I am very concerned that this pup does not have proper bite inhibition. He should not be breaking skin let alone shaking your hand like it is a prey item. This is not acceptable behavior at all for a weaned puppy that is in its forever home. Accidental breaking of skin is one thing, but hard biting and especially not letting go and shaking your hand while biting are very bad behaviors. It is very hard for people to teach this bite inhibition behavior to a dog. Especially it is important that puppies learn this behavior from their littermates before they shed their deciduous teeth. The baby needles are purposely sharp and painful to let the pups learn from each other not to bite hard. I strongly urge you to have either a veterinary behaviorist or a certified behavior consultant (look at ccpdt.org to find a certified behaviorist). Suggestions above are all good for a puppy that doesn't have good structured routines and needs more naps, but I think this pup's behaviors are beyond that range being able to work on their own.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

Things are improving. I don't have room for a pen. But I put him in a cage for 15 minutes when he is out of control. Still not sleeping enough. But I put a belly band on him and let him up on the furniture, where he sleeps. He has 5 beds all around the house too. To encourage sleep.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m confused, why is your puppy wearing a belly band? That’s not part of toilet training. It isn’t until a puppy is about 6 months old that you can say they are toilet trained. That’s when they have a fully developed neuromuscular control of their bowel and bladder. Until then any accidents is the result of the people around the puppy not getting them outside or to the puppy pad in time. I followed Dr Dumbar’s method which is easy to understand and implement. Errorless Housetraining

Knowing the stud was a blue merle means your puppy is a mixed breed. The merle pattern is from a herding breed, maybe sheltie or Aussie. This has potential health risks if the stud inherited MDR1 gene along with the merle pattern and passed it onto your puppy. Multidrug Resistance Mutation Mdr1 | VCA Animal Hospitals. You should make your vet aware your dog is a mixed breed, not poodle and ask for the MDR1 test. Vets usually don’t test poodles because it’s not a problem seen in pure bred poodles. Vets test herding dogs are because it’s a known issue.

Given your dog is a mixed breed also means that there could be other genetic influences on your puppy’s color so he may not follow a poodle pattern of clearing. Blue is a gorgeous color and it goes through some interesting changes over the first few years. I hope you post photos of the color change.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh Ivy I’m so glad things are starting to turn around for you guys. Keep up the good work! You should be proud of yourself and your pup. Hopefully he will start giving you signs that he needs to go out to potty. There have been times Magnus was giving me signs and I just didn’t realize it at the time!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad the biting is improving. 
I feel a belly band isn't what he needs at this point. He's still too young to have control of his bladder, so all the belly band is doing is teaching him to pee through a belly band. That's not a lesson you want him learning. Puppies really can't be properly housebroken until they are physically mature enough to recognize the signals and have sufficient bladder capacity. In my experience this is around six months, and it had tended to coincide with male puppies developing the urge to lift their leg. Prior to then they may understand the concept, but they just don't have the control to implement it. For you it's a matter of pee management. Take the puppy out often to empty his tanks, and confine him to easily cleaned surfaces in case there is an oopsie.
Also, some puppies master housebreaking more easily than others. My boy Ritter was a dream. I would pick him up every hour, deposit him on the grass, and he would immediately empty his tanks. Then we were good to play inside for another half hour or so. In contrast, my boy Galen was a nightmare. He would pee outside, come in, and promptly pee or poop on the rug.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ivy1777 said:


> Poodles always seem to want to lay right beside you all night. I am in love already. 💘


Yes, they are great snugglers in bed.


----------

